# HITH or other???



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

Let me know what yall think, it seems to me as though he has a little blur to the eyes (this is the most obvious) and just a faded tint kind of on his head and darker parts... his gill flaps have have the faded look they have for years, (i suppose this is just him, due to age -13) I treated his water with salt (which im sure will kill my plants, but who cares) and raised the temp from 79 to 83. Let me know what yall think it might be, I keep his water up to par so I know its not ammonia burn?? Maybe im retarded but I worry about my old buddy. Thanks - Andy

the head wrinkles?? i dont know


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

sh*t.


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

My pictures kind of suck ass, but there is a blur to his eyes. There are no growths, no white stuff protruding off of the eyes or body, so it does not seem like ich, but im just lost.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Andy11 said:


> And yes, I too have noticed Mr. Fish is getting some "fat head wrinkles"... we will have to scale back on food for a little bit.


IMO those "fat head wrinkles" look a lot like Hole-on-the-head disease.


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

BioTeach said:


> And yes, I too have noticed Mr. Fish is getting some "fat head wrinkles"... we will have to scale back on food for a little bit.


IMO those "fat head wrinkles" look a lot like Hole-on-the-head disease.
[/quote]

really? I'm not real familliar with it so I haven't seen it before. His water is kept as clean as can be, 0 nitrites, 20 nitrates and 0 ammonia... he has had small "wrinkles" for a good long while, havent really noticed them getting any worse or anything. No holes to speak of either... but I'm open to suggestion whatever it may be


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok - looked some things up. My dad is a veterinary neurosurgeon so he said he can get me the metronidazoel and chloromycetin to treat hole in the head. For anyone who has experience with this, does it look advanced? Is my P fucked from the get go by having this disease or does he have a fighting chance? I read it says it is usually caused by poor water conditions for extended periods of time, and that just does not fit my situation. Can they just get this out of the blue? Damn I gotta get Mr. Fish better, this is awful.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

After getting your nitrates as low as possible with water changes, treat with metronidazole. Also looks like Columnaris

Actually i take HITH back, it is columnaris.


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> After getting your nitrates as low as possible with water changes, treat with metronidazole. Also looks like Columnaris
> 
> Actually i take HITH back, it is columnaris.


There are about 10-15ppm.. thats what confuses the hell out of me.. arent you supposed to have that? Now you're saying no HITH now? What is columnaris?


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> After getting your nitrates as low as possible with water changes, treat with metronidazole. Also looks like Columnaris
> 
> Actually i take HITH back, it is columnaris.


 I looked columnaris up, and it looks nothing like this. What makes you think that is what it is? Granted, I would much rather he have that than HITH, but theres just no similarity in any pics or descriptions that i saw


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

My pygos had those tumors before, not only on the head but on the fins.
Never did find a cure for it and they drop dead one by one.
I think it is a viral disease because fungus and bacteria meds don't seem to work.

Good luck.


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

Round Head said:


> My pygos had those tumors before, not only on the head but on the fins.
> Never did find a cure for it and they drop dead one by one.
> I think it is a viral disease because fungus and bacteria meds don't seem to work.
> 
> Good luck.


got any pictures of them? I know its not normal for them to look like that, but he is old as hell and he has looked like that for a year plus


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Try treating with maracyn 1 and maracyn 2. These are excellent antibiotics. It's very possible you have multiple issues going on. The gills area looks like a bacteria infection that resembles a fungus (columnaris). I would treat for that first because this is critical stage when gills get infected.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Try treating with maracyn 1 and maracyn 2. These are excellent antibiotics. It's very possible you have multiple issues going on. The gills area looks like a bacteria infection that resembles a fungus (columnaris). I would treat for that first because this is critical stage when gills get infected.


I would have to agree that there are multiple issues going on...follow the Doc's advice! It's always nice when you can treat directly for a disease, but sometimes you have to take a more broad approach to fix the problem.


----------

